# Hyatt Regency Chicago



## bccash63 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a hotel unit 4/2 on hold for next June.  Does anyone have any experience with staying here?  thanx, Dawn


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 9, 2009)

BC,

I don't know if you've seen these - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from TripAdvisor

My wife and I stayed there a few years ago from a Priceline bid - would go back again.


Richard


----------



## Larry (Aug 9, 2009)

It's been more than 10 years since I stayed there but I remember it was nice with a great location walking distance to Lake Michigan and the museums. Also walking distance to Michigan avenue with great shopping and good restaurants nearby.

I would definitely stay there again.


----------



## Bob B (Aug 9, 2009)

Dawn,
I'm not a big fan of that hotel.  It is pretty much a huge business and convention hotel.  Not a lot of character but it is a pretty good location.  Depending on where you want to be, I'd also consider the Westin on North Michigan Avenue or the Hilton on South Michigan.  The Westin will put you much closer to the Rush Street restaurants and shopping.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 10, 2009)

I went there for a convention.  The convention facilities are great. There are numerous fine hotels in the loop. I am sure you will have a wonderful time.


----------



## tombo (Aug 10, 2009)

This is the tripadvisor web page with more current reviews. I try to throw out the highs and lows and look at the majority opinion when reading reviews. I have reserved 7 nights at this resort on exchange myself and I am looking forward to visiting Chicago and this hotel. I gladly exchanged a week I paid $549 MF's and $169 exchange fee for a week that would cost me over $2000 to reserve on expedia. I don't know how we could go wrong exchanging a timeshare week for a week in this Hyatt.

http://chicago-hotels.tripadvisor.c...s-Hyatt_Regency_Chicago-Chicago_Illinois.html


This is an easy way to sort through the good and bad trip adviser reviews:

595 reviews 
Excellent 111 Very good 221 Average 112 Poor 83 Terrible 67 By trip type
All (595) 
Business (179) 
Couples (132) 
Family (55) 
Friends getaway (31) 
Solo travel (52) 

June 12 to June 19, 2010 expedia rates are:

  1  Review the rate details  

Room/unit type Avg rate 
 Guestroom-1 King or 2 Double Beds   Room features $279.00 per night  
 View Guestroom   Room features +$20.00 per night  
 Deluxe room-1 King or 2 Double Beds   Room features +$30.00 per night  

 Guests: 2 adults  

Room rate 6/12 - 6/18: $279.00 per night   
Taxes & service fees:  $42.21 per night Details  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total room cost:  $2,248.47   Expedia Special Rate


----------



## bccash63 (Aug 13, 2009)

Tombo thanks for the analysis.  I have reserved June 19th-26th for 2010.  Even if I don't use the whole week its still a great deal.  Maint fee $400+164= $564--the cost of 2 nights through Hyatt.  thanx again, Dawn


----------



## wackymother (Aug 13, 2009)

I stayed there with my family a couple of years ago; I got the rooms on Priceline. I remember that the rooms themselves were really nice but there was kind of a feeling of nickel-and-diming. For example, there was a minibar in the room and when we checked in the clerk told us that if we even OPENED the minibar we would be charged $25 a day or something like that. 

The location of the hotel was great and the public spaces were lovely. But I still remember being kind of aggravated about that silly minibar!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 14, 2009)

wackymother said:


> For example, there was a minibar in the room and when we checked in the clerk told us that if we even OPENED the minibar we would be charged $25 a day or something like that.  But I still remember being kind of aggravated about that silly minibar!


I just had to call a different Hyatt hotel I'm considering thru RCI to ask about that, because I always use a mini-bar refrigerator to store half-and-half and small items. This would be a deal-breaker for me - no coffee with half-and-half first thing in the morning is too much of a hardship...

I was told that: yes, there is a sensor in the mini-bar, and if you are moving things around you'll be charged - BUT you can request a refrigerator in your room, and they'll supply one at no charge.

This person had no idea who RCI is, so couldn't answer my question about bookings thru them, but did say this applies to all guests when I asked that way.  So it's worth a call.


----------



## 1950bing (Aug 14, 2009)

Isn't that the place where everyone attending a hardware convention got sick from tainted rice pudding ?


----------



## lscott (Aug 15, 2009)

*Stayed there few years ago*

A good location for walking to Mich Ave area or elsewhere.  Large hotel, lots of walking, everything satisfactory except as someone said, not a lot of atmosphere.  I remember the open atrium where the lobbby and restaurant was, was so noisy we could not hear ourselves think.  Mostly from a Chgo Bears rally on the balcony, I think.


----------



## wauhob3 (Aug 16, 2009)

I agree with the others the room itself is fine its similar to Art Deco but the hotel itself is a business/convention type hotel with littlle amenities. Good location for shopping.


----------

